# Hausgrind grinder websales



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Looks like there is a limited supply of ALU grinders On the website

http://www.madebyknock.com/handgrind-grinders.html


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, I've got one now


----------



## Brewdog (Jun 29, 2014)

I've been hanging on for months for a walnut one...... Now I'm wondering if I should get one of these....










It is only for brewed though. I was giving up all hope of a Hausgrind and contemplating a rhino (I even thought about getting a virtuoso for brewed in the house and a rhino for travels). I also see MadebyKnock are going to the Glasgow Coffee Festival and they are bound to have a few wooden ones there......or maybe I'm being a little optimistic. Too many decisions......


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

The aluminium Hausgrind is really tactile - very classy. Loved my previous beech wood one but the all aluminium is equally as good.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

These will go quickly so don't hang around if you want one


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Certainly will and once they are gone, will be a long wait before the next batch becomes available.


----------



## Brewdog (Jun 29, 2014)

Decision made. I'm going to hang for a walnut one. I've waited months as it is so a few more won't hurt too much.....


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Guys I need a grinder for when I get into chemex and v60.do you think I'm better off ordering the hausgrind or the baratza encore


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The hausgrind will do a grand Job for brewed . I don't know how anyone would rank one better than the other . Other than one is electric if that makes a difference.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Can it do espresso too? I have a mate who's looking for a grinder capable of decent espresso too.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Can certainly grind for espresso.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Boots used it for espresso for a period


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

It will go " go fine enough " for espresso , and you can make it do pretty naked pf pours but like any small burr grinder you loose alot of nuance and flavour profile in the cup compared to any 58mm grinder and above. Its a good brewed grinder but its a 38mm conical burr set with all the same taste profile that any espresso made by a 38 conical burr set has ( mc2 etc )

The fact that its hand crafted and made of wood doesn't make the burrs magic for espresso


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

It doesn't clump like the mc2 though.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> It doesn't clump like the mc2 though.


still doesnt make it any tastier......


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

And it doesn't sound like an aircraft taking off in your kitchen


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> still doesnt make it any tastier......


Psychologically tastier though


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> still doesnt make it any tastier......


It does - added satisfaction of nailing it makes it taste tons better


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Surely the RPM of the grinding has some effect?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

D_Evans said:


> Surely the RPM of the grinding has some effect?


Like what ?


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice spot, Bootsy. Just ordered myself a second Hausgrind as I like the first so much, and want one for work as well as home. I can retire my woefully inconsistent KitchenAid Artisan grinder from work now.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

drude said:


> Nice spot, Bootsy. Just ordered myself a second Hausgrind as I like the first so much, and want one for work as well as home. I can retire my woefully inconsistent KitchenAid Artisan grinder from work now.


Excellent , you got a confirmation etc ??


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Excellent , you got a confirmation etc ??


Yep. Emailed Peter with a question first, got a reply within 5 minutes, then ordered from the website. Confirmation came through immediately.


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

Many thanks Boots for spotting this, and thanks to Workingdog for giving me a go with his Hausgrind at the brew day. Plan to use one with the Aeropress while travelling so keeping my fingers crossed there's enough to go around. Order placed.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Just ordered mine.hope there is enough to go around and the first 20 haven't already sold


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Bit of a daft question but I will ask anyway lol

Has anyone had a dispatch email for the ones due to ship on the 20th.i emailed when I initially placed the order to check I got in the batch of them but as usual no response


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

No dispatch email yet for me. Just the order confirmation. I seem to recall that the first 20 of this batch were advertised for dispatch 20-24 Oct, so I was assuming there would be an update by the weekend and maybe it would arrive next week.


----------



## edpirie (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm in the same boat, replied with payment immediately and had confirmation back on the 2nd October, but given past form I'm not holding my breath for an update. Just hoping to get a satisfying package delivered some time in the near future.


----------



## edpirie (Jun 29, 2012)

Had a notification via Paypal yesterday that my black anodised Hausgrind has been dispatched. Will believe it when I have it in my hands!


----------



## Plevis (Mar 6, 2013)

Yeah same here with the paypal email. 4 weeks from payment to dispatch - and that's for a grinder that was supposedly built and ready to go. Must be hell of a lot of packing! All set for another 4 week wait now...


----------



## Plevis (Mar 6, 2013)

Well I better eat my cynical hat there, black ali hausgrind arrived yesterday.

Nice work Peter.

Great bit of kit, though the anodised finish does make it a bit slippy in the hand on occasions.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Pair of Marigolds??


----------



## Plevis (Mar 6, 2013)

And here I am trying to design a custom silicone sleeve or even contemplating some knurling on the body...

That's out of the box thinking right there!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Bike inner tube, cut to length and stretched over?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> Bike inner tube, cut to length and stretched over?


Bit pervy


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> Bike inner tube, cut to length and stretched over?


Phwoarr !!

Sorry - couldn't control myself


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

Hmmm.... Got my order confirmation on 10 October, my credit cards been charged, and I thought I'd be in the batch shipping 20-24 Oct but I've still not had a shipping confirmation email and no sign of any delivery. Dropped an enquiry email to Peter but no reply, so I have no idea what's happening. Is anyone else still waiting, or is it just me now? And can anyone advise on the best way to make contact with an order query, please? Cheers


----------



## BenL (Nov 6, 2014)

Tony,

mine was charged and confirmed on 17 Oct, for despatch "27-30 Oct". No sign of it yet.

From scouring threads here and H-B I'm not greatly surprised, but I am disappointed that it seems people have been able to buy in person in shops in Edinburgh and Leeds, and at Cup North, *after* our "despatch dates".

I haven't tried contact as, again anecdotally, it won't make any difference unless you have a problem with a unit already in hand and then he is very fast to rectify. I'd guess there are about 40 of us in the same boat at the moment... Anyone...


----------



## edpirie (Jun 29, 2012)

I would be surprised if you had an email response if your grinder is in the pipeline - I queried timing and didn't hear back until I got the automated Paypl email confirming dispatch. As posted above, I paid on 2nd October and received the grinder early this week (which I guess would have been the first batch). So it may be that you're in the second run.


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks guys.

It was the apparent retail / Cup North sales that got me wondering if the order had been misplaced, so it's reassuring to know I'm not alone.

The Hausgrind is certainly worth waiting for though. I seem to remember, years ago, a TV Troubleshooter programme where Sir John Harvey-Jones visited Morgan sports cars and couldn't understand why they rejected his advice to double production and clear their order backlog ... but the order backlog and exclusivity was one of Morgan's USPs. Maybe the Hausgrind is the Morgan sports car of grinders?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

He was selling grinders at the London coffee festival while people were still waiting on earlier batches. Don't worry about it.


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

Whoop, whoop. Dispatch note received via Paypal this morning, so it should now be in the capable hands of Royal Mail .... Hopefully others are on their way to anyone else who's waiting too.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> He was selling grinders at the London coffee festival while people were still waiting on earlier batches. Don't worry about it.


That's good of him


----------



## BenL (Nov 6, 2014)

Sadly no such message for me yet, at least the ordering on the website implies that from now on they won't be available until they've actually been made!


----------



## BenL (Nov 6, 2014)

Does anyone here have a solid way of getting in touch with Peter at Knock, or can do it on my behalf? It's coming up to 6 weeks since I made payment and 4 since the advertised delivery date for a Hausgrind. In the interim he's launched and sold (I think) 30 of the Feldgrind, a number of which seem to have been delivered, which irks me, especially as the Feldgrind actually meets my needs better, and is cheaper.

My real problem is that next week I'm going away for work for almost 3 weeks (yes, the trip was a deciding factor in ordering!) if it doesn't come in the next few days I'll need to arrange a different shipping address, or with xmas post etc etc, am I really looking at new year earliest?!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Sorry Ben you are not alone in failing to get a response , you can try facebook ,Twitter and his site , it may or may not work


----------



## BenL (Nov 6, 2014)

Boots - I know, I've trawled all the threads here and a couple of other forums







I'd just hate for it to be mis-delivered and sent back while I'm away, as then it would pretty definitely be the new year.... (edit: probably should have gone for Lido2 from coffeehit)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I don't know what to suggest Ben sorry


----------



## BenL (Nov 6, 2014)

More emails fired off into the ether!!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

BenL said:


> Boots - I know, I've trawled all the threads here and a couple of other forums
> 
> 
> 
> ...


6 weeks is no big deal if you're dealing with a small scale manufacturer, I'm not defending Knock, it's just a reality of life...you can buy a mass-market grinder from Amazon with next day delivery, but not a Knock...if you want a Knock, you have to wait as long as it takes (or get a refund & go elsewhere). It's great to see the Lido2 in stock at CoffeeHit, but remember, there were quite a few of us who took leaps of faith with pre-ordered grinders (& previous models) before this situation could become a reality.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

But when you took leap off faith, I believe you only had to give a deposit? Something he should have stuck to

Now he takes the full whack and feels like your never gonna see it again


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Orangertange said:


> But when you took leap off faith, I believe you only had to give a deposit? Something he should have stuck to
> 
> Now he takes the full whack and feels like your never gonna see it again


No, I paid full price & shipping in full (....twice taking into account my Lido). Ordered my pre order Lido2 2nd May, received it 30th July ...I expected a wait & I got one, but I also got the product I wanted that wasn't available any other way. All in all, I'm perfectly happy with the way things went.

I can understand people's frustration, but Knock won't get to the stage of having 'on the shelf' stock if people don't hang in there. I have waited half a year for amps & speakers, I know people who have waited a year or two to get a small scale manufactured product that they wanted...small builders have next to no clout with materials suppliers, I've seen it from both sides...placed orders with large suppliers, cancelled same orders 6 months in (despite being assured mine was one of 3 available items on the shelf at time of ordering, less than 200 miles away) to go elsewhere, been told my stock has arrived in the country, but it's not what I ordered because they now have a new product & want to push that & don't want to send over current stock even though they have masses of it in the home market. It's hard for small manufacturers.

Next day despatch of mass-market stuff lulls folk into a false sense of what to expect, but if that *is* what you expect, you can do that, you have the choice.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Orangertange said:


> But when you took leap off faith, I believe you only had to give a deposit? Something he should have stuck to
> 
> Now he takes the full whack and feels like your never gonna see it again


Peter always delivers - just takes time.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Peter always delivers - just takes time.


Charris has waited 6 months for his ......


----------



## BenL (Nov 6, 2014)

I have no intention of cancelling my order, I suspected there would be a wait even though a shipping date was quoted at time of order. I'm not trying to kick off any bad feeling, just to know that he's actually received/read a message about changing a delivery address.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

BenL said:


> I have no intention of cancelling my order, I suspected there would be a wait even though a shipping date was quoted at time of order. I'm not trying to kick off any bad feeling, just to know that he's actually received/read a message about changing a delivery address.


I tried to change my delivery address via facebook and email etc when the hausgrind came . I didn't have much lick I'm sorry to say


----------



## BenL (Nov 6, 2014)

I thought I ought to round off my saga...

I "escalated" with paypal yesterday (it was after 45 days so the lesser "dispute" option wasn't available) and after less than 24 hrs, my Hausgrind arrived this morning! I feel a bit sad it had to come to that, as Peter clearly had one ready for near instant despatch, but 9 weeks later it's finally here! Instructions, o-rings the lot!!

It's been a rollercoaster of frustration, however, the first cup has thrilled me. (Aramo Yirgacheffe from Crema in Nashville: 1.9 grind into Kalita 155, 19.5g/300ml water/2.5mins) it's bursting with all the flavour and nuance I've been struggling, and only intermittently able, to get in the past


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

Ordered mine the day the sale option came up. Arrived within two weeks. Perfect


----------

